#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Saraphi - house with stocked pond offered with free rent

## Dean

I have a studio house, with a small full kitchen and a full bath, next to a pond that has been stocked with fish.   The house is fully furnished, with a king sized teak bed with a mattress pad, fitted sheets  and pillows.  There is a teak table with four chairs and the kitchen has a full set of utinsiles.  A 29 inch television can be provided for a deposit.  There are four fishing poles and fishing quipment.  There are also two concrete patio tables.  The house is near Saraphi.  The rent is free, under the following provisions.  I would require a year's lease.  The person staying at the house would be considered a "caretaker."  They would be responsible for watering the 90 coconut trees, fifty teak trees (as needed) and the various other trees (bannana, mango and pappaya).  They would be required to stay on property every night, with very few exceptions.  If interested, email me at; d_decoursey[at]msn.com.

----------


## blackgang

Damn thats a good deal.
Sounds about like I got on a vacant house I asked about renting in northern Calif. for 3 last years there, 
He didn't want to rent, he wanted a guy to stay there while he ran from contract to contract down in Silicone valley as a software developer,, fine House and 12 Rai of land with fruit trees and lots of shrubs and flowers way out of town in the country, I paid Phone, Sat TV, Sat INTERNET and electric bill.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^
i know a couple that would be very interested.

i'll pass on the details.

----------


## mobs00

^^ Got any pics?

----------


## mellow

Sounds like a great deal , especially for someone needing to built up a nest egg for their own place.

----------


## Dean

I'm computer naive but will try to figkure out how to put the pictures up in the next few days.  A  friend of my wife's now waters the plants/trees and once a month cuts down the overgrowth  and sleeps there every once in a while.  I don't think we will be back for 6-7 years for good and, the way it is now, we are just asking for someone to break in at night.  I'll be back in C.M. from March 6-12 and hope to finalize this then.  A word of warning; this lot is maybe a 3 minute walk from the asphault road and durning rainly season can get muddy enough not to be able to drive a car back to the lot.  A motorcycle would have no problem.

----------


## English Noodles

It snowed in Saraphi last year! :Smile:

----------


## Dean

I've done my part in upgrading the road.  As it passes my lot, I used the extra sand and gravel from building the house and put it on the road.  Other people also "do their part" by dumping broken bricks, tile, etc. on the road.  I'm surprised that I haven't had a flat tire by now.

----------


## Phuketrichard

what about getting an ipstar sat for internet.  Is it availabe there
I kmight be very interested as always wnated to move back to CM.

I am in Cambodai now but returning to thailand april 14th or so.

Can u tell me more, how far to town?
U have cable or UBC?
Fans?

----------


## Perota

> It snowed in Saraphi last year!


First I thought it was a joke, and maybe it's one, but I was looking on Google to find where Sarafi was and I found this blog :
Saraphi district records Thailands first snowfall | The Lost Boy

And the comments "Meteorologists, who have been left baffled by the incident, suspect that the snow is the result of global warming."

----------


## Dean

These are six pictures of the Saraphi house in progress.

----------


## Dean

> what about getting an ipstar sat for internet. Is it availabe there
> I might be very interested as always wnated to move back to CM.
> 
> I am in Cambodai now but returning to thailand april 14th or so.
> 
> Can u tell me more, how far to town?
> U have cable or UBC?
> Fans?


Its about 20 kilometers from Chiang Mai, basically near   highway 11 that goes to Lampang.  There are two fans but no air-con.  No phone service or internet service.  The water is well water that is filtered for use in bathroom and washing off dishes but not suitable for drinking.  The only thing one would have to pay for is electricity, which shouldn't be over 300-400 baht.  Besides watering the plants/trees, the brush would have to be cut once a month or I have a local that can do it for 750 baht.  It takes him about 4 hours to do it but it take me twice as long, as my weed/brush trimmer has a much smaller blade.

----------


## Dean

I have no objection to getting satillite cable (which is offered by a company in Saraphi, among others) or telephone (no land line though), with the renter paying for it, of course.  In the picture of the side of the house, the two windows are in the living room area, along with the full size refridgerator (the microwave is in the kitchen, along with propane stove).  I'd like to have a open house there on the 8th of March, assuming that I don't have to stay in Bangkok after eye surgery.  All are invited, even if its just to look.  I'll post directions and a phone number as we get closer to the date.

----------


## Dean

It turns out that my wife's friend, who has been taking care of the property  since October, has moved into the house and will be taking care of property for 1,000 baht a month, at least until November, when I return to LOS for another visit.    Sorry for wasting any one's time over this issue.

----------


## Dean

The offer may be open again.,  My wife will be staying in Chiang Mai from June 15-July 22 and could meet interested parties at the house in Saraphi.  Since I have a new found ability to post photos, here are some pictures of the house.

----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## mobs00

> 



Is this the gardening shed?

----------


## sabang

If i was on the road, i'd definitely be happy to camp in your gardening shed for a while.  :Smile:

----------


## Dean

Yeah, if you don't mind living in it.

----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## Dean



----------


## coziesuk

Sounds like a good idea. my wife is thai and living at home near chiang dao i will be back in chiang mai at the end of september could be benificial to both of us please get in touch,i am from england and hope to move to thailand in the near future regards philip grapes


> I have a studio house, with a small full kitchen and a full bath, next to a pond that has been stocked with fish. The house is fully furnished, with a king sized teak bed with a mattress pad, fitted sheets and pillows. There is a teak table with four chairs and the kitchen has a full set of utinsiles. A 29 inch television can be provided for a deposit. There are four fishing poles and fishing quipment. There are also two concrete patio tables. The house is near Saraphi. The rent is free, under the following provisions. I would require a year's lease. The person staying at the house would be considered a "caretaker." They would be responsible for watering the 90 coconut trees, fifty teak trees (as needed) and the various other trees (bannana, mango and pappaya). They would be required to stay on property every night, with very few exceptions. If interested, email me at; d_decoursey[at]msn.com.

----------


## mtone9317

Dean,
I am a retired California teacher and I wanted to go to Thailand--Chiang Mai, because it's cooler there. I grew up in Colorado, so the the snow would be wonderful. I live in Middletown, Ca and was the co-Manager of an Organic Farm for two years, then I had my own business growing and selling organic vegs, but I lost a pile of money--I grew great vegs but didn't know how to market them.
Now I just grow my own food.  I will be in Chiang Mai in mid-October and plan to stay 3 to 6 months.

----------


## nigel hunt

im a 42 year old uk male i could be interested i need more info on location im moving back to thailand with my 9 year old son in november to north thailand i was gone to buy a property, all the best nigel

----------


## Dean

sorry but my wife got 2 of her friends to move into it in August and take care of the property.

----------


## RamboII

I am interested.   Send me  a  Private Message.

----------

